# NR Camp owners?



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Built my camp in 2007 when I retired. When dining in town, it seems that almost half the NR's we meet are also owners. Just curious, who out there owns a camp?
Advantage I see is the ability to learn an area over the years. We also have permission to hunt about 15,000 acres of private posted lands. Best part is getting to know the people. Have not met even one disagreeable person.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

We have had our camp since 2001 and have met a lot of great North Dakota people. And your right I go to places to hunt and fish and it brings back memories of both people and dogs that are now gone!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I own a camp near Rapid Rive but I am a resident. Have had it since 1991, lot of locals know about us from word of mouth. Area stores and restaurants treat us fine too although it is getting so we have to go to Gladstone for grocery's and Jacks gets tiring after a bit. So again we go into Gladstone or Escanaba.

 Al


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Al
Fish fry tonight at Delonas. I'll buy the pitcher.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been a resident of North Dakota my entire life. Perspective is an odd thing. Every year I go back to my home town and family that farms. A classmate of mine had owned the local grocery store. So even though I paid more I would often stop and purchase some groceries. His wife would be working and he would be eating most of the time and watching TV in the store. The minute I showed up he would tag me around telling me how worthless resident hunters were because they would not buy his groceries. I don't know why he thought people who lived 20 miles away should buy from his small grocery instead of their small grocery in the same hunting unit just a few miles down the road. I don't get it, but it was so depressing listening to him, and his bad mouth residents which I was (but buying from him) that I stopped going in that store all together. I purchased from him, but he made it sound like I was the problem. You don't go where you don't feel wanted. The town is so small that now there is no grocery store, only and elevator, a bar, and a gas station.

One thing about nonresidents is this: if they are willing to drive a few hundred miles to hunt they are usually serious hunters. What often makes residents look bad is they are not all hunters. Some are bar flies that just happen to pick up a duck stamp or a send for a deer tag. Some serious hunters, others just road hunt a couple of days and head back to the bar. Then hunters get blamed for their empty beer cans and other trash left on private property. Holes in road signs are not hunters, they are vandals with guns, and likewise gates left open and garbage left around are not hunters they are just week-end wannabees.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Delona's is one of my favorite restaurants. I liked the big fire place of stone in there but the bath room could sure be cold.
Never went to the Swallow inn always figured it was a beer joint first and restaurant second. Just guessing though.
Never went to martins at the end of FR13 either but had a fellow say they had real good food.
Had Thanksgiving one year at the hotel in Nahma. Good food & service couldn't stay open though, off the beaten track ya know.

 Al


----------

